# Marina or Fish Camp Lodging Georgia Coast



## Mr. Fishunt (Jan 24, 2015)

All,
I am looking for inexpensive lodging on the Georgia Coast at a marina or a fish camp where I can keep my skiff in a slip overnight.
It would be for 3 or 4 nights in February.
I primarily want to fish inshore for redfish and trout.

Please make some suggestions.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jan 24, 2015)

Shellman has a place like that. Fishing and weather is going to be rough on February


----------



## pine nut (Jan 24, 2015)

2nd that.  They have a nice dock just up stream from to boat lift.  Sorry I do not have info on contact.  Used to be called Shellman bluff motel. Might try Google.


----------



## Bream Pole (Jan 24, 2015)

*shellman*

I have a travel trailer there where the motel is.  The motel is very rustic and basic, but for a place to take a shower and sleep its ok.  You are talking cement block building.  There is no check in there.  Its just a building with rooms.  Nice people who own it.  Can call Hunters Café and get information.  Hunters is owned by the same people and is where you will check in.  Hunters is also a good place to eat, walking distance from motel--between hoist and motel-- and on the water as the Motel is.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 25, 2015)

You can look into staying at Hunter army airfield? they have a campsite right next to thier ramp/dock that boats are always tied to. also has a hotel if not into the camp thing.


----------



## GeoW (Jan 26, 2015)

That may require an ID card...


----------



## bhdawgs (Jan 26, 2015)

You can dock your boat at two way fish camp in Darien... there are several inexpensive motels in the area as well.


----------



## BDD (Jan 26, 2015)

Don’t know what you consider cheap, but Ft McAllister St Park has cabins for about $130 per night with a ramp and dock space.
The cabins are really nice, they have 4 queen size beds two full baths cable TV nice kitchen.  Pay more for the cabin but you can
Justify it by not having to eat out all the time.


----------



## puddle jumper (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is what we do a couple times each year, camp at Skidaway Island State Park about 30$ a night, the boat ramp is about 1/2 mile outside the park, you will have to pull the boat everyday but there's plenty of room to park the boat there,the back area of the park is fairly new and the campground and bath house there is nice.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jan 30, 2015)

*Cabin*

All, 
Thanks for the replies.

I ended up renting a cabin at Skidaway State Park.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## puddle jumper (Feb 8, 2015)

Cool , good luck on your trip,,
I would love to know how you like the cabins there I have tent camped and taken my camper there but never even looked at the cabins..
PJ


----------



## Chap (Feb 8, 2015)

Mr. Fishunt said:


> All,
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I ended up renting a cabin at Skidaway State Park.
> ...



Good choice.  I think that we have some very nice state parks and I am ashamed at how little I utilize them.  I really need to buy the $50 park pass for this year to entice myself to go more often.


----------

